# looking to team up with ND trapper this year



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello.. I will be off work this fall and winter and would like to team up with a north dakota trapper and take advantage of my time off work. Interested in any part of the state ND. I am 52 years old. I trapped alot 30 years ago when prices were high and paid for my college trapping back then. Open to long fur or short fur, water and land. I can bring about (40 ) 1 3/4 duke coil springs rigged up for coyotes and a 2010 4 door 4x4 dodge 1/2 ton truck to the team. Shoot me a email at [email protected] or call me at 701-412-1395... Marty


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

BTT


----------

